# 9-12 recliner home theater



## Lunchbox (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm doing a new build in my basement and was wondering about the dimensions of the space I have dedicated towards my home theater. The room is 15'8" wide 28' long and probably a 7' ceiling. 

First off, is this a good size for a theater? Second, how many recliners could I designate for this room and still have a small area in the rear for things (ie. soda fountain, popcorn machine)? I'd like to get 9-12 recliners comfortably, but have no idea if this is even possible.

Thanks


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Lunchbox said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm doing a new build in my basement and was wondering about the dimensions of the space I have dedicated towards my home theater. The room is 15'8" wide 28' long and probably a 7' ceiling.
> 
> ...


Berkline is my favorite brand of home theater recliners. They have sectionals and dimensions for planning. 

Ideally you will want people sitting from 20' to 14' back. I'd add a step for this(of course that low ceiling may come into play. 

The ceiling is a bit low, but other than that it should be fine.


----------



## Lunchbox (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I am going to try my darndest to make the ceilings 8', but if I can't it is what it is.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

My last house had a 7' 6" ceiling and the theater was fine. There was even a soffit that came down to just under 7' and we had no problems (my 6'7" tall friend had some issues with it, though).

We even had a riser step in the back -- again, fine for us, a bit awkward for people over 6' tall.

Good luck.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

those dimensions are great for a theater space. even though the ceiling may be a bit low for the second row that is raised it will still be fine as people will be sitting not standing when the movie is going.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

With that width you could easily have 4 attached full-size Berklines in each row maybe even 5 slimmer ones. Two deep would be no problem with a raised platform, but a third row is going to present some height issues. 

What I did in my room (10' x 20'-6") was have two couches, one on a riser and behind the riser I have 3 bar stools with a solid hickory bar running across. That allows the third row to not be on a riser and the people are elevated enough that they can see the screen perfectly. People will rarely sit there, but I have that option now if I want to pack my room full.

You can always check out Berkline's online planner tool here: http://www.berkline.com/ht/planner.html


----------

